# Spalted Tamarind or Spalted Pecan



## alterwisser (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

I really love the looks of knife handles made out of these, can't find any online though, especially not with the known vendors on this forum.


Any idea where I could find any that has been stabilized properly?


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2016)

I've bought some tamarind from Dream Burls in the past. Very nice.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

What's great about the vendors on the forum is that they are totally approachable. Shoot a PM to them and ask if they can get you what you want rather than just looking at the online inventory.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 22, 2016)

Here is some spalted pecan


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 23, 2016)

Castalia said:


> Here is some spalted pecan



I guess there "was" [emoji22]


----------



## jrmysell (Jun 23, 2016)

Texas woodcraft . net has a couple pieces of spalted pecan. You can usually find some spalted tamarind on eBay. that's where I ordered mine.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is another try for the link
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=11174


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really love the looks of knife handles made out of these, can't find any online though, especially not with the known vendors on this forum.
> 
> ...



You haven't asked all the vendors, yet 

Stefan


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm looking forward to hearing all the options you have Stefan, it'll be pretty tough to choose for the remainders. Got some sugi, bog oak, Norfolk Pine, Hawaiian Signature Tree two remain


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 23, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> You haven't asked all the vendors, yet
> 
> Stefan



Matter of fact, I have asked none yet. I should start with my fellow countryman them, you suggest? [emoji6]


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 23, 2016)

I got some awesome spalted tamarind from Myron at Dream Burls a few years back.


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry if I am telling you or everyone something that is already known but since eBay was mentioned; I will say there is a lot of good looking stabilized wood on eBay. A lot of what I am saying now is reiterating what is in Dave's "Wood's I Use for Handle Q&A". First, a lot of handle making vendors here won't used wood from eBay because of the questionable quality of stabilization. A lot of people can build wood stabilization setups of varying quality or soak wood in Minwax High Performance Wood Hardener and call it "Stabilized" on eBay. Second Spalted wood is rotting wood, so stabilization is extremely important when come to Splated anything. No one wants to get into mounting the scales or sanding to have the piece of wood fail. 

I have ordered some wood off "reputable" eBay vendors but have yet to use it for handles or sayas.


----------

